# Quick and easy spark arrestor



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I was at the Farm Store a while back and I found these. They are bee guards for Hummingbird feeders 










With a little paint they can become spark arrestors 










Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## engine 72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaron, 
That looks great did you have to trim the stack to fit or did it slide in? 
And what farm supply store? 

Todd Siddle


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOHHHHHHH MONGO WANT MONGO WANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I bought these at Rural King in Herculanium, Mo., but should be available at any Rural King or Bucheits farm stores. This engine had a solid stack so the bottom of the Spark Arrestor was cut of and it was glued on, but the stem is just shy of a 1/2" so it should slide into the stack on most engines. 

Hope this helps. 

Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmmmmmmm, for hummer feeders....cut it down abit and add skeeter wire BLAM 
Dark side calls 
Toad


----------

